# nielsen intro



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> Orfeo said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not, Medtner to me is tougher to get to than Nielsen. There's the evasiveness and the diffuseness in much of the writing that at times cause my attention to wander. I find him a major Russian composer, and I can see why Rachmaninoff admired him (his Violin Sonatas are superb, as his Third Piano Concerto). But getting the meaning of the music is still a work in progress.
> ...


----------

